# Easiest solution for "Equal Height Columns"?



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

I have seen and read about how to fix the problem of equal height columns such as Faux columns using an image etc. I thought I saw one that was a java script? 

What is the easiest thing to do? I use Dreamweaver CS3, you would think DW would have a way to do this. 

Any solutions or thoughts...appreciated..thanks


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey,

Check this out: http://www.ejeliot.com/blog/61

A number of options.

The 'easiet' depends on the current structure of your site.

Cheers


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look at this one it may help http://matthewjamestaylor.com/blog/equal-height-columns-cross-browser-css-no-hacks


----------



## pcpro17 (Oct 9, 2006)

Column 1
Column 2
Column 3
There are also ways to position the columns, so that they line up reliably. Check out the CSS tutorials on w3schools.com.


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Thanks colinsp that site actually has some layouts you can tryout and use. Just view the source and take out the CSS...

So whats the easiest way to strip out the CSS in his source for the 3 page layout? Would I just take out whats in red and put
that into a .css style sheet?

Here is what shows on the source page.

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">

The Perfect 3 Column Liquid Layout (blog style): No CSS hacks. SEO friendly. iPhone compatible.

[/COLOR]

« Back to the CSS article by Matthew James Taylor

*The Perfect 'Blog Style' 3 Column Liquid Layout (Percentage widths)*

*No CSS hacks. SEO friendly. No Images. No JavaScript. Cross-browser & iPhone compatible.*


3 Column Holy Grail
3 Column Blog Style
2 Column Left Menu
2 Column Right Menu

2 Column Double Page
1 Column Full Page
Stacked columns

Measure columns in: Pixel widths | Em widths | *Percentage widths*



*Percentage dimensions of the blog style layout*










All the dimensions are in percentage widths so the layout adjusts to any screen resolution. Vertical dimensions are not set so they stretch to the height of the content.

*Maximum column content widths*

To prevent wide content (like long URLs) from destroying the layout (long content can make the page scroll horizontally) the column content divs are set to overflow:hidden. This chops off any content that is wider than the div. Because of this, it's important to know the maximum widths allowable at common screen resolutions. For example, if you choose 800 x 600 pixels as your minimum compatible resolution what is the widest image that can be safely added to each column before it gets chopped off? Here are the figures:

*800 x 600*
Center & right columns: 162 pixels
Left page: 357 pixels

*1024 x 768*
Center & right columns: 210 pixels
Left page: 459 pixels

*The nested div structure*

I've colour coded each div so it's easy to see:










The header, colmask and footer divs are 100% wide and stacked vertically one after the other. Colmid is inside colmask and colleft is inside colmid. The three column content divs (col1, col2 & col3) are inside colleft. Notice that the main content column (col1) comes before the other columns.





*No CSS hacks*

The CSS used for this layout is 100% valid and hack free. To overcome Internet Explorer's broken box model, no horizontal padding or margins are used. Instead, this design uses percentage widths and clever relative positioning.

*SEO friendly*

The higher up content is in your page code, the more important it is considered by search engine algorithms (see my article on link source ordering for more details on how this affects links). To make your website as optimised as possible your main page content must come before the side columns. This layout does exactly that: The Left page comes first, then the center column and finally the right column (see the nested div structure diagram for more info). The columns can also be configured to any other order if required.

*Full length column background colours*

In this layout the background colours of each column will always stretch to the length of the longest column. This feature was traditionally only available with table based layouts but now with a little CSS trickery we can do exactly the same with divs. Say goodbye to annoying short columns! You can read my article on equal height columns if you want to see how this is done.

*No Images*

This layout requires no images. Many CSS website designs need images to colour in the column backgrounds but that is not necessary with this design. Why waste bandwidth and precious HTTP requests when you can do everything in pure CSS and XHTML?

*No JavaScript*

JavaScript is not required. Some website layouts rely on JavaScript hacks to resize divs and force elements into place but you won't see any of that nonsense here.

*Resizable text compatible*

This layout is fully compatible with resizable text. Resizable text is important for web accessibility. People who are vision impaired can make the text larger so it's easier for them to read. It is becoming increasingly more important to make your website resizable text compatible because people are expecting higher levels of web accessibility. Apple have made resizing the text on a website simple with the pinch gesture on their multi-touch trackpad. So far this trackpad is only available on the MacBook Air but it will soon be rolled out to all of their systems. Is your website text-resizing compatible?

*No Quirks Mode*

This liquid layout does not require the XML declaration for it to display correctly in older versions of Internet Explorer. This version works without it and is thus never in quirks mode.

*No IE Conditional Comments*

Only one stylesheet is used with this layout This means that IE conditional comments are not needed to set extra CSS rules for older versions of Internet Explorer.





*Browser Compatibility*

This 3 column liquid Layout has been tested on the following browsers:

*iPhone & iPod Touch*


Safari


*Mac*


Safari
Firefox
Opera 9.25
Netscape 9.0.0.5 & 7.1


*Windows*


Firefox 1.5, 2 & 3
Safari
Opera 8.1 & 9

Google Chrome
Explorer 5.5, 6 & 7
Netscape 8

*Valid XHTML strict markup*

The HTML in this layout validates as XHTML 1.0 strict.

*This layout is FREE for anyone to use*

That's right, you don't have to pay anything. Simply view the source of this page and save the HTML onto your computer. My only suggestion is to put the CSS into a separate file. If you are feeling generous however, link back to this page so other people can find and use this layout too.

*Centered menus compatible*

This layout is fully compatible with my cross-browser compatible centered menus.



This page uses the Perfect 'Blog Style' 3 Column Liquid Layout by Matthew James Taylor. View more website layouts and web design articles.


----------

